
IQ and death: why smarter people live longer - anthilemoon
https://nesslabs.com/iq-death-smarter-people-live-longer
======
kleer001
I've heard it's impossible to get smarter. The key is to stay smart and not
get stupider, which I've heard is profundly easy.

